# Bushmaster's Toy Wheel Jig



## DaveS2 (10 mo ago)

Good morning,
I am trying to replicate the great jig that Bushmaster shows in his youtube videos and also on Lumberjocks. While I am eye-balling the dimensions, I have come pretty close to the final product. My problem is getting the screw to be adequately locked by the washers and nuts so that it turns the blank at the end. I know that I must be fouling it up somehow but for the life of me I just can't get it to work. I have a washer and nut against the back support, add the indexing pattern wheel and then use a washer and nut to snug it up. When I turn the wheel, it turns but the screw axel doesn't. Help!!! I'm brain dead on this one and don't know why.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Brian is a top bloke who is very helpful.
May I suggest that you "pm" him direct asking the questions!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Also you could look at Bruce's

https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/113442

https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/115889

Or Jan's

https://www.lumberjocks.com/Dutchy/blog/66322

https://dutchypatterns.com/jig-for-making-spoke-wheel-holes-on-a-drill-press-free-download/


----------

